# 1/32nd New Bright Box Cars



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

1/32nd New Bright Box Cars, looks like a match to AMS Victory!! What are your thoughts?















Also, I don't like the hook and loop couples or plastic wheels. Need to replace, but open to suggestions.

Manfred


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

They seem a tad smaller than 1/32 and closer to Lionels new G scale which is closer to 1/36


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What I think? Honestly, very inexpensive models, crude details, you get what you pay for. 

They do a lot of LGB knockoffs too, looks like sometimes they made molds from the cars.

Greg


----------



## Boogiesg (Jul 31, 2020)

I did this exact same thing for a little while. I think it beats not having anything to pull for sure! Some of the toy train cars look better than others.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They look fine from my deck. I like the scale also.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

after mo


----------

